# Suns pursuing Iman Shumpert... again.



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Per yahoo wojnarowski on twitter as well as yahoo sports.

WTF would we give them now? And why didnt we just trade Nash there during the offseason? To get 2 shitty picks (likely.. I dont expect the Lakers to end up missing that 8 seed.. but I'll stay hopeful)?

I wouldn't mind his high top on the roster though. And then we can draft Nerlens? Hair for days, yo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Team would rather bypass getting an impact player that wouldn't even help us win with this roster and trade for spare parts or solid pieces.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Shumperts game and he would probably make us a little worse this year with his horrid offense. Do the trade. Then move Gortat for a younger piece.


----------

